# Pay Per View Rhubarb Spanking of ArcticSid



## arcticsid (Mar 24, 2009)

I was out of line and insulted St.Allie, and I appolagized, anyone want to see her beat the snot out of me with a couple stalks of rhubarb? My Mom said she would take the first bet(thanks Ma) and shes (my own Mom) is going against me

LMFAO now, on the floor LOL again, gotta be the catnip.

Troy

Sorry G, please don't take me wrong.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Oh
Allie, if I did anything to infringe on your integrity here, I appolagize again. We enjoy you being a part of this forum like all the members. The seniority issues was something brought up by me about LUC, and I only said listen to him because I felt he had seniority when making wine from whole fruit, and I stand by that. He may not have all the answers, and, in fact, may not. But even me, in my limited knowlege trust his experience. I challenge anyone to disprove him!

Please don't leave the group because of anything I did or said. I will be too sad to return myself..

Troy hangs his head.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 24, 2009)

I do have your private email address and I would never (mentioned in this forum). Period. I do remeber you send me an email to mine but I would NEVER EVER NEVER EVR NEVER EVER share someones private email address on this site if they did not give me permission, EVER!!!!!!. There is a private message capability whithin this site to contact members "on the side". That is different. My email is [email protected], that is my personal email and welcome any of you to contact me there and wish you would, I'd like to send you all some Alaska stuff. G, if for some reason you feel I gave your personal address to anyone, for any reason, let me know, and I will tell you what I know about internet security.

I stand ready to be whooped.

T

So much for the marriage and the trip to New Zealand, Luc, listen for the knock at the door


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 24, 2009)

It is all in fun G, you are in the middle of summer and it here was still -20F yesterday and the wind is ripping. I am just trying to do my best at being sarcastic to keep me from being depressed. Of course I don't want you to whip me with rhubarb. I guess not. 
I am already digging in deep here
Troy
Double Yikes


----------



## Boozehag (Mar 24, 2009)

Come along now you two, play nicely. I think there is misunderstanding on both sides here.

You both are nice people!!!! Lets make wine and be happy!


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 24, 2009)

Actually...Hi Booze, We just had a volcano blew yesterday, we could ash restle. Troy reaches over and gives G a hug., WowNo probs. Booze just a thing. LOL LOL
Troy


----------



## Boozehag (Mar 24, 2009)

Call me Collette, Troy! I prefer it!!!!

Just saw on the news about your volcano blowing! Hope it was nothing to do with you!!! lol
I live near a volcano too ,well one that erupts now and then, not as spectacular like yours however!!!


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 24, 2009)

Collette, it seems to me most wine makers are artists ( and we are), but not all artists are wine makers(and we are). Just a thought.
I hope you are friends with G. We had a lil misunderstanding.LOL. I'd sure like to come that way and see your part of the world. Just seen a think on TV last night about the penguins. and realize NZ is the last stop before you go "thatta way". I applied for a job in Antarctica a few years ago, wanted to go, I was gonna cook. And I'm good. But back then I didn't have kids(cats), no they couldn't go anyway, but now...I stay.

I appreciate all you NZ ldrs have done for the environment, I recently seen all the efforts that have been made by your country and al that call NZ their home for the contribution to live in a "green" environment.

I also live in one of the worlds last great "wild" places, but unfortunately, (and I guess in some ways it brings money and awareness), there is oil here, and as hard as we fight it, I quarantee you somehow, somewhere down the road they are going to FDVK it up.

Today is the 20th anniversary of the EXXON VALDEZ oil spill. I remember.

Many of us do.

I stand adjourned with sadness in my eyes. I remeber flying over Prince William Sound a couple days after and through the drone of the engine I heard silence, the wind didn't blow and the sea forgot to move. And even as we passed over the destruction below, again through the drone of the engine, I heard the cries of all the animals, tens of thousands of them, noone could help them.

I went back to my apartment in Anchorage and wish I was back in the wilderness north of Fairbanks, because in the big city like Anchorage, there were few who could understand why I cried so hard.

Take Care
Troy


----------



## shoes (Mar 24, 2009)

St_Allie said:


> quote...
> 
> So much for the marriage and the trip to New Zealand, Luc, listen for the knock at the door
> 
> ...


Allie,
NOT to get in on this, but i must say this, troy is just being foolish (ie. funnin' with ya"). i dont think he is being serious with all the rhubarb stuff hell, i dont think he's serious about much!(except wine!). this seems to be a fun group ,as opposed to other boards that take themselves SO seriously (wont mention the name now) thats why i choose to hang out here


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 24, 2009)

Rhubarb is not just for breakfast anymore. Hell, I had better quit while I'm ahead.
Troy

(PS, shoes, I participate in a computer forum that I love dearly and they are SO SO serious, hell even there general chit chat gets serious, but when it boils down to it we are all humans). i hope anyway.


----------



## Boozehag (Mar 24, 2009)

Lol you should try an art forum, talk about conflicting personalities!!! i like it much more here, its relaxed and informal and straight up, as in you ask a question you get an answer and sometimes even with humour which i like even more!

G is my good friend, we talk often and see each other occassionally! She is an awesome person with a great sense of humour (Hense us getting on well!) Im glad you have sorted your differences, if nothing else G is very straight up!!! As you have just found out!

Rubrarb for breakfast, I think not, I dont even like the stuff, much better for beating each other for bad behaviour I think...but then I prefer the idea of making wine from it!

Troy yes NZ is a beautiful country and although very 'green' and eco friendly theres still the element of some who dont give a damn about it and of course industry that spoils it at times too. They occassionally find oil here too!!!
Would be cool to meet you if youre ever over this way....we are somewhere near Antarctica!!! lol

I know what you mean about the oil spill, totally horrific what damage it does and for how long. The small ones we see are bad enough I can only imagine the issues from the one you mention.

I have kids and cats too, which is why I make wine...for the sanity!!!!! Actually i lie, I like wine, a lot and Im really liking making my own.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 24, 2009)

Tyhanks for understanding Collette, I wasn't trying to be out of line though sometimes I get that way. It has been said that sarcasmn is my middle name, and I think I can prove it...but I wont.


Talk at ya later.
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 25, 2009)

Only the naughty ones get whipped by rhubarb here, the rest just get ripped in rude bars.

Troy


----------

